# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Diaries of a Broken Mind

## Otherside

Did anyone in the UK see this? They should do something like this more often. Sod the hard cold facts or the experts discussing a diagsnosis. The only person that really knows what a mental illness is like is the person who has it.

It's on Youtube here though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7O1GYO0exU Basically, 25 people with mental illnesses ranging from Depression, anxiety, DID filmed what there life was like living with a mental illness with handheld cameras.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Did anyone in the UK see this? They should do something like this more often. Sod the hard cold facts or the experts discussing a diagsnosis. The only person that really knows what a mental illness is like is the person who has it.
> 
> It's on Youtube here though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7O1GYO0exU Basically, 25 people with mental illnesses ranging from Depression, anxiety, DID filmed what there life was like living with a mental illness with handheld cameras.



OMG! I watched the part about the girl with DID (it's around 13 minutes into the film). I've never seen the differences of a person with this. I talked to one girl in once, but she didn't seem to change her personality. But this person just seemed so different. Is that what DID looks like? Is this how people on the outside see me? I know I've not changed here, but is this what it looks like on the outside?

----------

